#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Статья в "Вокруг Света" о ретрите Випассаны в Wat Rampoeng Tapotaram

## Thaitali

Статья в журнале "Вокруг Света" о ретрите Випассаны в тайском монастыре Wat Rampoeng Tapotaram, Чианг Май
http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/article/217381/

----------

Ануруддха (01.02.2015), Йен (01.02.2015)

----------

